

Lie-More As A Business Model - zio99
http://baselinescenario.com/2012/07/08/lie-more-as-a-business-model/

======
toomuchcoffee
>Mr. Diamond’s fall was spectacular and complete.

I doubt this his downfall will ever be spectacular. But it will be
substantially more complete when we see him doing jail time commensurate with
the gravity of the offense.

(After a fair and speedy trial, of course).

